# Wago 750-841Setzen der Ethernet IP



## BadTaste (21 August 2007)

Hallo,
hat jemand schon mal über die Ethernet.lib die IP Adresse von dem Wagocontroller 841 gesetzt bekommen? Ich habe immer die Fehlermeldung 16#8003 was falsches Argument bedeutet.

Vieleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip...
schöne Tag 
Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (21 August 2007)

Paßt die Library auch zum Controller? Nicht daß da steht:

Anwendbar für: Programmierbarer ETHERNET Controller 750-842


----------



## BadTaste (21 August 2007)

Doch das genau steht da aber die lib liegt im 32bit Ordner, und der Support von Wago sagt das muß dann funktionieren.
komisch...


----------

